# Wheaton Prof Fired for Becoming RC



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

A professor's firing after his conversion


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 11, 2006)

At least somebody is standing up to Catholocism in some way.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a little confused as to where Wheaton draws the line. They hired a Roman Catholic visiting professor in 1993, according to the article, and they have Mark Noll on their faculty, who signed "Evangelicals and Catholics Together."


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

I doubt Wheaton knows where it draws the line.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 11, 2006)

James White's take


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 11, 2006)




----------

